# NNOB..Again...Are my Vals Dying off



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

okay yet another NOOB question. I have some vals recently planted in my 220 gallon tank. when they were first planted of course they were green and healthy....11 days later some of the "leaves" of the vals have gone a silver pinky colour...are they dying? There is no damage to them, just a change in colour...lack of nutrients perhaps? not enough light? too much light?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Any chance for an up close pic?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not a plant expert but have a couple of big java ferns in my tank just to add some green to it. I have them planted in sand and I do fertilize with some Osmocote pellets. My plants are potted. Aside from just light, people tell me that they do need some other nutrients such as iron.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

okay so here are some pictures...if you have a look at the picture, inside the yellow box is what I mean...the val strands have kinda gone a silvery pink in colour.

the second plant I am at a mystery...I need to know the name of it...it stands about 10-11" high


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The second plant looks like Blyxa japonica but I'm not 100% sure. In your first pic, yes, those leaves are dying.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The second plant looks like Blyxa japonica but I'm not 100% sure. In your first pic, yes, those leaves are dying.


I concur, those leaves are just starting to melt. Could be a matter of acclimatizing, old leaves tend to die when the plant is getting used to new water parameters. It's been several days though so it's kinda late for that.
The thing to be concerned about is if the plant has stopped putting out new leaves or if the new leaves are stunted.

I haven't caught up on the old thread(s).
What's lighting?
Any root tabs?
GH?

2nd plant: bottom tends to be bushier if it's Blyxa and it splits more readily. I think it's more likely to be Cyprus Helfri.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

or Cyperus helferi?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you guys are right. Now that you mention C. helferi, it doesn't look like Blyxa to me. I've never been very good at plant id.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

gouedi said:


> or Cyperus helferi?


Cheeky, I don't remember all the latin spelling


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

okay additional information on this...before I put the plants into the gravel I removed them from their packaging under tank water and separated them into the separate plantlets. I placed flourish tabs into the gravel as per the instructions and then placed the plants where I wanted them. the root tabs were spread out around the area that I planted the vals. I will keep an eye out for new growth, in the meantime I will remove the dying leaves and hope it grows back.


----------

